# King Cobra research



## Buda87 (May 18, 2010)

Just started a blog as I'm going to be studying the King Cobra in its natural habitat in Thailand.

hope you enjoy

http://joshharris87.wordpress.com/


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

There's nothing on the link, or is it your "blog" page for when you are there ?


----------



## stecal (Aug 11, 2011)

hi if you click on the link at the bottom of the page it tells you about it


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

stecal said:


> hi if you click on the link at the bottom of the page it tells you about it


It does nothing for me :hmm: I shall investigate further.


----------



## Buda87 (May 18, 2010)

Try this...

First of many | The King speaks


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Buda87 said:


> Try this...
> 
> First of many | The King speaks


That's better, well I wish you all the luck with your adventure.


----------



## Buda87 (May 18, 2010)

Cheers. Its appreciated :2thumb:


----------



## MajesticJT (Jul 23, 2012)

This sounds great!.
I wish you all the best.

I never used to like cobras (granted the King isnt a part of the naja family).
Something to do with all those GI Joe cartoons as a kid perhaps?.

In any case, i absolutely repect this species, and am quite envious of you 
I want to say do some Vlogs when ya out there, get em up on YT!.

I must ask, what in particular are you aiming for while studying them?.
A certain field or general research ?.


----------



## Jonathan4 (Nov 19, 2010)

Buda87 said:


> Just started a blog as I'm going to be studying the King Cobra in its natural habitat in Thailand.
> 
> hope you enjoy
> 
> http://joshharris87.wordpress.com/


"I will be living on a research station in the southern rural part of Thailand, around 3 hours north of Bangkok"

Now, i dont mean to pick holes and all that, but, that would make the station Northern Thailand, I have a farm around the same distance (can do it in 2hours though) and that is Uthai Thani.

Where are you going to be, and who is running the tour and what is the organisation called?


----------



## Buda87 (May 18, 2010)

Jonathan4 said:


> "I will be living on a research station in the southern rural part of Thailand, around 3 hours north of Bangkok"
> 
> Now, i dont mean to pick holes and all that, but, that would make the station Northern Thailand, I have a farm around the same distance (can do it in 2hours though) and that is Uthai Thani.
> 
> Where are you going to be, and who is running the tour and what is the organisation called?


Hi Jonathan. 
I've never been to good on geography :blush:
It's situated in the Nakhon Ratchasima Province.
The research station is at SERS 
Sakaerat Environmental Research Station 

Its not a tour. I'm basically volunteering to help with a project that is being run on the King Cobra as well as other species of snake.

Thanks


----------



## Jonathan4 (Nov 19, 2010)

Buda87 said:


> Hi Jonathan.
> I've never been to good on geography :blush:
> It's situated in the Nakhon Ratchasima Province.
> The research station is at SERS
> ...


Nakhon Ratchasima is north east, on its way to korat, esaan.
I might be popping up there in the rainy season.

Dont no the station but SERS's head office is in the same sight as CITES, forestry department and so on, its just down the road from my apartment in Chatuchak next to kasetsart university.

Have a good time.


----------



## Buda87 (May 18, 2010)

Jonathan4 said:


> Nakhon Ratchasima is north east, on its way to korat, esaan.
> I might be popping up there in the rainy season.
> 
> Dont no the station but SERS's head office is in the same sight as CITES, forestry department and so on, its just down the road from my apartment in Chatuchak next to kasetsart university.
> ...


Ah i see. Sorry about the geographical mishap :whistling2:

That's cool. I am envious of you living there!

Thank you. i will do


----------

